# Hartford Rail and Tie car



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought this kit as a late xmas present for myself and in general have had a lot of fun in making it, I thought it would be good after reading the line 'if all else fails read the instructions' at the top of the first sheet.
This is actually very true as a reasonable time spent studying and identifying the many parts and their correct positioning will save a lot of anxt later on.
The kit went together well with the laser cut parts a pleasure to deal with, it is probably a good idea to scribe the wood grain on all exposed parts before construction begins.
The only gripes I have are that the locating lugs on the white metal parts could be longer thereby holding more firmly in their holes, I am extremely sensitive to CA fumes even with a mask, and therefore use other adhesives which have a longer grabbing time. There could be more of the plastic NBW mouldings as being so small it is a fact that some will go awol.
Thats it really, nothing compares to real wood and this builds into a fine reproduction of the original.Oh yes one major whinge, the DECALS!!!!nice set of black waterslide decals and yes I followed the instructions, however I was not expecting EVERY letter to part from the backing paper individually!!Even the parts of the 'Flying Grande' logo, I think the G alone is made of five sections. Impossible and as I write this the car is painted but unlettered.
A lot of fun,apart from the DECALS, but not for the novice methinks.
Regards
Bunny


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

David,

you must have got some of there latest decals. and i agree on the nbw's i recently built two high side gon's with about 180 each and had to hunt up some more. these were grandt line On3 parts that should be readliy avalible. i just finished a scratch built of the sister car #06084 on an AMS flat.

Al P.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Al
Funny that. I bought two AMS flats at the same time as the Hartford kit and have been considering adding the wheel and tie car body to one of them to have the twin MOW cars.May do it yet.
Bunny


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only built the Hartford short caboose, but I sure did appreciate the detail. They're nicely engineered kits - too bad they seem to have left us. 

Bunny, have you tried the odorless CA? I, too, am quite sensitive to the fumes, but found no side effects with the odorless. Not only that, it was the very first CA I used that I got to use every last drop - all the others seem to dry up halfway through.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Bruce, yes I have tried odourless CA.Great I thought no effects,Wrong my respiration wheezed it just took longer!!!
Bunny


----------

